# EN: my kingdom awaits and they've forgiven my mistakes



## Guill

Bonjour,

Ceci est un extrait d'une chanson américaine :

I know my kingdom awaits and they've forgiven my mistakes

Je comprends le pluriel, dans la mesure où on considère "kingdom" comme un groupe de personnes, comme "the police are..." ou "France are winning...". Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi un singulier au verbe, et pas "await" ?


----------



## Suehil

'They' does not refer to the kingdom.  There are two separate ideas; 'My kingdom awaits' and 'I have been forgiven (by people not further specified)'


----------



## Guill

Ok, but as far as "they" refers to "people in my kingdom", they are also awaiting for "me". So why wouldn't it be a plural in the first part ?

"My kingdom (or "people of my kingdom") await for me" seems logical for me, as far as the subjects of the first and second part are the same, even though not called the same way, aren't they ?


----------



## Suehil

Simply because there is not necessarily a connection between the people and the kingdom.  It might be, for instance, 'my kingdom awaits and the people that I have wronged have forgiven me'


----------



## Guill

Well, the song is "Coming home" by Diddy featuring Skylar Grey. It begins as followed :

[...]
I'm coming home
Tell the world I'm coming home
Let the rain wash away all the pain of yesterday
*I know my kingdom awaits and they've forgiven my mistakes
*[...]


Regarding the song itself, it seems to me that it deals with soldiers coming back to their native country. Therefore I assume that "they" refers to "people from the native country who have forgiven the mistakes and are ready and pleased to welcome them back". But maybe I'm totally mistaking...


----------



## Suehil

It may mean that, but it is not what it actually says.  Grammatically, 'kingdom' and 'they' are two different things. 

'They' would never be used to mean 'kingdom', even if it is sometimes used for entities such as 'the police'. 

That said, it's a song, and songs don't always follow strict grammar rules.


----------



## Guill

Suehil said:


> It may mean that, but it is not what it actually says.  Grammatically, 'kingdom' and 'they' are two different things.
> 
> 'They' would never be used to mean 'kingdom', even if it is sometimes used for entities such as 'the police'.
> 
> *That said, it's a song, and songs don't always follow strict grammar rules. *



Let's end it up on this, and I'll pop again when I find another example that doesn't seem logical to me (I hope I won't !) 

Thank you Suehil


----------



## jann

Bonjour Guill,

Je me permets de tenter une explication un peu différente, dans l'espoir de pouvoir vous aider à comprendre. 

Le mot "kingdom" est singulier sur le plan grammatical.  Le fait qu'un royaume est consituté de nombreuses personnes n'y est pour rien ; le verbe se met au singulier parce que le sujet est singulier. Même en français, on ne peut pas dire _Mon royaume m'attendent,_ pas plus que _Ma famille sont là._   C'est de même en anglais... et heureusement ! 

On a donc _Je sais que mon royaume m'attend, et (qu')ils y ont oublié / on y a oublié mes erreurs.

_Le mot "they" ne reprend point le mot "kingdom".  On a simplement une phrase avec deux propositions jointes par la conjonction "and" (et je note qu'il manque une virgule après "awaits").

Il existe bien des "collective nouns" (comme "police") qui peuvent admettre un verbe au pluriel... mais "kingdom" n'en est pas un.  D'où votre confusion, je crois.


----------



## Guill

Je vois, c'est un peu plus clair, même si je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris.

Si l'on se base sur le français (ce n'est peut-être pas la meilleure chose à faire mais bon, si ça peut aider à comprendre !), je dirais "Mon royaume m'attend, il m'a pardonné mes erreurs", "il" désignant "le royaume" et par extension, ses habitants.
Pourrait-on donc avoir en anglais : "My kingdom awaits, and it's forgiven my mistakes" ?


----------



## jann

Un royaume peut-il pardonner ?  En français, si vous le dites...  mais en anglais, c'est _the king_ _(sing.)_ ou _the government_ _(sing.)_ ou encore _the people (pl.)_ qui pardonne, mais pas _the kingdom __(sing.)_.  

Sur le plan grammatical, on peut bien reprendre _kingdom_ par_ it_.... mais la phrase qui en resulte n'a pas de sens, parce qu'en anglais, un royaume ne "fait" rien.  Il existe, voilà tout. _My kingdom awaits, and it's forgiven my mistakes_ est donc sans erreur grammaticale, mais illogique, parce qu'on ne dirait pas _my kingdom has forgiven my mistakes_, sauf, peut-être, si on était roi (mais ce serait vraiment limite).  _En revanche, My kingdom awaits, and it is beautiful _est tout à fait possible.

Si vous regardez la définition du mot _kingdom_, vous verrez qu'il s'agit d'un pays, ou d'un endroit (physique ou au figuré) où une certaine personne/qualité règne.  C'est aussi le mot pour une règne dans le sens biologique.  Mais vous ne trouverez rien sur l'aspect collectif, sur le peuple qui habite dans le royaume... parce que _kingdom_ ne représente pas ces indivus ; ce n'est pas un nom collectif.  Le _kingdom _ne peut pas être compris en _they._


----------



## Guill

Je vois  Mon incompréhension doit alors venir du fait que "kingdom" ne peut pas désigner les personnes qui y habitent, en anglais, et donc les conséquences que j'en avais tirées s'avèrent fausses.

Merci jann et Suehil pour avoir éclairci tout ça !


----------



## jann

Je me rende compte, c'est peut-être utile de préciser que le royaume en question est le paradis (chrétien)... 

Le paradis peut donc vous attendre, mais ce serait plutôt à Dieu de vous pardonner vos erreurs.


----------



## Guill

Ah? J'ai dû manquer un wagon, je croyais que le soldat rentrait chez lui à la fin de la guerre (ou parce qu'il désertait ou autre...). D'un côté ça aurait plus de sens que ce que je pensais


----------



## jann

Pardon, en fait je ne connais pas le chanson et j'aurais peut-être dû aller regarder toutes les paroles avant de me prononcer sur ce sujet ! 

En effet, il y a un mélange d'idées.  Le royaume n'est pas que le paradis -- et ce ne serait pas logique, parce que Dieu n'est pas "they", ce serait qui donc ce "they" qui pardonnent au paradis ?  En revanche, la forme de la phrase est empruntée (même copiée) de la rhétorique spirituelle et appliquée pour glorifier un retour chez soi.  Le royaume est donc à la fois (?) le paradis (si le chanteur a retrouvé un paix spirituel ?) et aussi son quartier, et le "they" doit être ses amis et sa famille.


----------



## Guill

C'est "tricky" donc ! Ça n'ajoute pas vraiment de simplicité à la phrase, mais pour ce qui est de la question originale, c'est tout vu en tout cas 

Autrement, c'est intéressant comme double sens pour la chanson je trouve, même si ça n'a pas l'air très clair... Mais je suis d'accord que ça a du sens mais qu'en effet le "they" pourrait difficilement définir Dieu*x* [singulier].


----------



## blackpuma

Suehil said:


> That said, it's a song, and songs don't always follow strict grammar rules.



This is true. However in this case the grammar is correct. It may not be a wise choice, but it is correct. 

It is two different sentences. The two sentences do not share ideas. The song describes one thing ("My kingdom…") and then describes another thing ("They have…"). Personally I would not connect them with "and", but… it's not my song.  

Because the two ideas are independent, you can change them around. 

My kingdom awaits.  They have forgiven my mistakes. 
=
They have forgiven my mistakes. My kingdom awaits.



jann said:


> parce que _kingdom_ ne représente pas ces indivus ; ce n'est pas un nom collectif.  Le _kingdom _ne peut pas être compris en _they._



 Oui. Les deux phrases sont deux idées différentes. 

Au moins pour moi, c'est clair.


----------

